# Dr Pepper Ribs



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

my son in law is a firefighter and turned me on to soaking babybacks in DP for 24 hours--then making a sauce with DP--it has turned out some great meals--is anyone else doing this??


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

buddy of mine uses DP, catalina and other stuff to make a marinade for beef ribs and they come out awesome.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

it has been great--I had heard of using coke-but DP makes it good--I will find the sauce and post it to --very good--


----------



## BirdDoggin84 (May 20, 2013)

I have used DP for injecting pork butts. Bet its just as good with ribs


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

I have reduced coca cola in a sauce pan with pecans with a hint of tabasco and used as a baste for grilled salmon.... Turned out pretty good.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that's sounds good gonna have to try it out i'am a big DP fan thanks


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

tspitzer said:


> it has been great--I had heard of using coke-but DP makes it good--I will find the sauce and post it to --very good--


Looking forward to the sauce recipe !....thanks !


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Recipe???


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

mg64 said:


> Recipe???


Hey you use Adkins, nothing else needed, LOL. J/K:spineyes:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's recipe sounds good, gonna have to try it out this weekend.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

I've always soaked mine in Orange Juice for a couple days. The Dr Pepper sounds good though.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

here is sauce--sautÃ© a half onion and a clove of garlic till soft add 1/2 cup Ketchup 2 tbls Wortcestershire 2 tbls cider vinegar cayenne to taste and 1/2 cup of DP--

we like it spiced up a bit I add a little Slap your mama--

hope it works for you--sorry been to busy today to 2cool very much


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I have used Big Red and made a sauce out if it as well. It came out good but I only did it once


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I sometimes use Dr Pepper...but only the one with real sugar..instead of water for my brisket injection


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I am trying that this weekend--sounds good--have a good 4th T/S


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone ever tried the DP BBQ sauce I have seen in the stores?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

More to try....dr. pepper short ribs recipes...

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...4.0.0.1.1087987...........0.PxbptPmhYYQ&pbx=1


----------

